# Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet



## Palermo (9. März 2010)

*Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Hey pcgh(x) Community,

Ich such nach nem Smartphone des gut geeignet is um Unterwegs ins Internet zu gehen. Dabei is mir besonders des P/L verhältniss wichtig. Aber auch die Bedienung. Die sollte relativ einfach und intuitiv sein.

Wenn ihr da Tips hättet wäre ich euch sehr dankbar 


MfG
Palermo


----------



## rebel4life (9. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Xperia X1.


----------



## Palermo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Also erstmal danke.
Ich muss aber sagen dass die testberichte mich nicht wirklich überzeugt haben, so steht da dass youtube und flash nicht unterstützt werden. Dinge die ich, wenn ich schonmal mehr geld in die Hand nehme durchaus nutzen wollen würde.
Hat sonst noch jmd irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (10. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Ich habe mit das Google/T-Mobile G1 besorgt!

GENIAL, hätt ich nie gedacht, sonst hab ich Handy immer nur zum SMS'en beutzt, aber Android als Betriebssystem macht echt Spaß.

Das Ding gibts für 236€ neu ohne Sim-/Netlock (kein G1 hat Sim-/Netlock!!! auch die T-Mobile-Dinger nicht). 
Gebraucht auf ebay zwischen 130-170 € mit Restgarantie.


----------



## Iceananas (10. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass mobiles Internet nur mit großem Display Spaß macht, das heißt alles ab der Gewichtsklasse der HTC Touch HD mit 3,8 Zoll. Außerdem ist ein schneller Prozessor für Flash pflicht, mein neoTouch kriegt mich 1 Ghz die Seiten gerade noch hin, ich möchte da nicht wissen, wie diese 528 Mhz Gurken die Seiten darstellen.

Eine ideale Surfmaschine wäre z.B. das HD2, welches alles Andere als günstig ist  Mein Acer neoTouch S200 ist für unter 400€ zu haben und ist pfeilschnell, allerdings krankt er an viele Kinderkrankheiten, die durch das Windows-Betriebssystem bedingt sind. 

Also alles in allem, günstig und Spaß beim Surfen passt nicht so recht zusammen, ich bezweifle dass du mit Smartphones unter 400€ großartig Spaß im Inet haben wirst.

Edit: Die SE-Modelle Xperia und Satio kann man getrost vergessen, die Dinger taugen kein bisschen was.


----------



## fuddles (12. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Nimm dir ein Android ( gleichwertig wie Iphone OS aber offen und billiger )
Ein (HTC) G1 / (HTC) G2 / HTC Hero / Samsung i7500 reichen für den normalen Handyinet User vollkommen.


----------



## Palermo (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Okai hab jetzt mal alles angeschaut was ihr mir so vorgeschlagen habt und denke ich werde entweder das HTC Hero oder HTC Magic oder G1 nehmen, ich denke da sind die unterschiede nicht allzu groß?!
Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben, ihr seid große klasse 

MfG


----------



## fuddles (14. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Der Hero hat die neuste Android Version,die bessere Cam und den schnelleren Prozzi. 
Das G1 ist das Älteste davon hat dafür aber eine QWERTZ Tastatur.


----------



## Tom3004 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Kauf dir ein iPhone oder ein HTC  
Mit anderen wirst du nur bedingten Spaß haben.
MfG, Tom


----------



## jenzy (21. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

Toshiba TG01 oder TouchHD sind für Internet Sessions perfekt. Ein großes Display ist pflicht für Internet besuche per Handy.


----------



## CrazyBanana (21. März 2010)

*AW: Günstiges Smartphone für mobiles Internet*

wie wärs mit dem 5800xm?
ist auch günstig(~220€) einen sehr guten Akku und du kannst ja Opera Mini draufmachen


----------

